# Ostereier oder auch: Frohe Ostern



## Clovere (1. Apr. 2010)

wünsche allen ein frohes Osterfest und schöne und erholsame Feiertage


----------



## Dr.J (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

 Allen und erholt euch gut.


----------



## Doris (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Auch von Erwin und mir

 
​


----------



## Christine (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Natürlich auch von uns


Liebe Grüße
Huby & Christine

PS: Doris - Deine Osterfrösche sind ja allerliebst, wenn die sich vermehren, würd ich auch ein paar nehmen


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*


Hallo an alle: 
Auch ich wünsche allen ein frohes Osterfest und hoffentlich schönes Wetter.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## inge50 (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Hallo,

auch wir wünschen allen schöne Ostertage   

Viel Sonnenschein und wenig Regen     

Liebe Grüße
Inge & Uli


----------



## pichu (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Wünsche Euch allen wunderschöne Feiertage und Sonnenschein ! Liebe Grüsse . Ela


----------



## Meisterjäger (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich wünsche Euch ebenfalls ein schönes Osterfest!
Ich habe den Osterhasen übrigens heute Morgen schon auf frischer Tat ertappt:


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

*Servus 

 

          Frohe Ostern          

Verbringt das Osterfest recht schön 

 



Liebe Grüsse aus dem recht kühlen Grünbach
Helmut​*


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## guenter (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Was hoppelt da im grünen Gras, mein Kind es ist der Osterhas! 

Flink versteckt er Ei um Ei und auch für dich ist eins dabei!


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Ein schönes Osterfest wünsche ich allen Foristen!


----------



## Lichti (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Auch von mir 
und schöne Feiertage


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Moin.

Auch von uns Frohe Ostern, einen fleißigen Osterhasen und ein paar erholsame Tage, für all jene, die nicht Schaffen müssen.
 

Beste Grüße
Joachim + Annett


----------



## Dodi (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

*Hallo, Ihr Lieben!*​ 
*Ich wünsche Euch ein fröhliches*
*OSTERFEST*
 
*mit hoffentlich schönem Wetter!*
   ​


----------



## cpt.nemo (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*


Hallo Ihr Lieben
Natürlich auch von mir frohe Ostern und ein paar geruhsame Feiertage.

Ach ja, und nich alle Ostereier auf einmal aufessen.


----------



## Elfriede (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Auch von mir liebe Ostergrüße an alle Teichfreunde.

Mit lieben Wünschen für schönstes Osterwetter und für erholsame Feiertage.
Elfriede (noch) aus Osttirol


----------



## Boxerfan (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Aus Bochum wünscht Dietmar Euch allen ein frohes Osterfest

und super Wetter um am Teich zu sitzen und Motorrad zu fahren.


----------



## paper (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Schließe mich mit Ostergrüßen an alle aus der Osterbackstube an!


----------



## dersil (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes Ostern !

ich selber bin zwar im Dienst und hab so nix wirklich was davon

aber deswegen kann und soll es anderen besser gehen


----------



## Barbor (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier*

Hallo 

ich wünsche auch allen


FROHE OSTERN


----------



## Christian und Frauke (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier oder auch: Frohe Ostern*

Ich wünsche Euch allen Frohe Ostern und passendes Wetter


----------



## Inken (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier oder auch: Frohe Ostern*

Auch ich wünsche euch ein schönes Osterfest

und einen fleißigen Osterhasen

bei ganz viel Sonnenschein und blauem Himmel!

​


----------



## axel (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier oder auch: Frohe Ostern*

Guten Abend

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein Osterfest in Frieden .

   

lg
axel


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier oder auch: Frohe Ostern*

Wünsche euch allen auch frohe Ostern und hoffentlich ein trockenes Eiersuchen!


----------



## Casybay (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier oder auch: Frohe Ostern*

Ein frohes und gesegnetes Osterfest und einen schönen entspannten Tag.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier oder auch: Frohe Ostern*



Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Osterfest


​


----------



## Pammler (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier oder auch: Frohe Ostern*



 

 


Frohe Ostern auch von mir!​


----------



## sister_in_act (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier oder auch: Frohe Ostern*

http://data84.sevenload.com/slcom_2...-91-Frohe-Ostern-Max-********-bist-Du-das.jpg

wünsche ich euch allen.

lb grüße vom stürmischen hunsrück

ulla


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier oder auch: Frohe Ostern*

_Hallo,

auch von mir allen Userinnen & Usern

ein ruhiges und besinnliches Osterfest!!_





​


----------



## Bibo-30 (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ostereier oder auch: Frohe Ostern*

Herzliche Ostergrüße und fröhliches Eiersuchen auch von mir


----------

